# Hello folks



## runtz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi there, my wife and I want to start a small haunt this year, and after a few searches online this is the site we seemed to like the most for info and a friendly environment. We are most likely looking to do a small graveyard and a small froon porch. Were looking forward to working together with you all.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum runtz!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

You are in the right place. Welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, you'll find lots of ideas here (and helpful folks too).


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I bet after looking around in here for a little while your idea for a cemetery and front porch haunt will soon expand to cover your entire yard, your neighbors yard, the driveway...EVERYTHING...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello runtz.

There are many topics and threads to assist with your project. Near the top of the screen you will find a search command to help you search for key words such as tombstones, fence, ground breakers, etc. If you don't find what you need, simply start a thread under one of the forum categories and tell us what you are looking for.

I would suggest, if you see photo examples that are helpful, right click the image and download to your drive as a reference.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Runtz! This is a great place to be looking for haunt info. Good luck!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Runtz! One of the best and most productive things you can do is find and join or create a make and take group with your fellow local haunters. It keeps the creativity alive all year long, and there are no nicer people in the world than haunters.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;









Awesome! Halloween graveyards and porch full props are the perfect place to start your home haunting careers!


----------

